# DJ-Roy Builds



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Working on this Monte gonna foil it  
Pearl white /HubCap City wheels+chain steering/Pegasus 520,s
Any suggestions what color for the interior?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

working on the upload size :angry


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

maby gray-with black accent ?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 15 2008, 12:43 PM~12165320
> *maby gray-with black accent ?
> *


That could be nice Homie

I,ve already build a black promo with light grey interior


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

MAN I HAVE GO TO GET ME ONE OF THEM MONTIES . or you can go tan - that would work to. . . .tan with brown


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 15 2008, 12:56 PM~12165395
> *MAN I HAVE GO TO GET ME ONE OF THEM MONTIES . or you can go tan - that would work to. .   .    .tan with brown
> *


Thanks Homie 
Got some light sand paint that could be nice


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> Another Monte pic
> 
> I bought this MPC with missing the B pillars and the fenders broken of at the front .


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Also working on this hopper full function R/C 
A Pearl Champagne 65


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

lets see that circut board , you do youer own enginerring?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

lets see that circut board , you do youer own enginerring?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 15 2008, 01:49 PM~12165681
> *lets see that circut board , you do youer own enginerring?
> *



No its just a basic Lindberg R/C unit with a Monogram 65 body 
This is what i,m building with the original chopped front window Lindberg body


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

MPC DIABLO EL CAMINO  
Pearl white /Pearl Blue interior


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Some nice looking builds.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

clean rides homie


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

you should meet up with jevries hes close to Amsterdam


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice builds. like that white monte.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 15 2008, 05:03 PM~12167846
> *nice builds. like that white monte.
> *


x-2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The '79 Monte is badass.
I can't wait until it hits the hobby shelves! Does anyone know when it gets rereleased? I can't remember.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 15 2008, 08:28 PM~12167997
> *The '79 Monte is badass.
> I can't wait until it hits the hobby shelves! Does anyone know when it gets rereleased? I can't remember.
> *


think it's the 80 that's being rereleased, unless you mean the Trumpeter 78


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

cool builds homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 15 2008, 10:28 PM~12167997
> *The '79 Monte is badass.
> I can't wait until it hits the hobby shelves! Does anyone know when it gets rereleased? I can't remember.
> *


Sometime in Dec.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

and it will be the 80 model with the double lights like in the last RCHTA hobby show special


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies for the warm welcome 
these are a few from B/C section of my sealed collection .{donno if i ever open them  }
some of them are more than 30 years old 


.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

ELCO in Pearl Blue
With wired Dancer chassis and Neon lights not scraping but very low  
{not finished yet}


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

In the attic i found this MPC 1965 MONACO that i build 30 years ago  
It was missing the wheels so i got me a set of Pegasus rims at that moment the Lowrider virus got me.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0

ive been lookin for a chassis that has the neon lights on it for years!!whered u get it?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice builds!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 16 2008, 08:56 AM~12170654
> *:0
> 
> ive been lookin for a chassis that has the neon lights on it for years!!whered u get it?
> *


There are Neon lights from Hoppin Hydro,s that you can fabricate under the chassis
This is made from a Lindberg 66" Riviera Dancer chassis 
some of the Riviera,s got Neon lights under the chassis.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah the purpleish blue rivi hopper!! i had one when i was little now i cant find one ANYWHERE!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 16 2008, 09:20 AM~12170740
> *yeah the purpleish blue rivi hopper!! i had one when i was little now i cant find one ANYWHERE!
> *


 I PM,d you the link for the store that sells them  

Good luck


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Pearl Champagne 64 wired 4 switches


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice rides homie!! Amsterdam? Finally more people from the lowlands. :thumbsup:
Where did you get the continental kit?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 16 2008, 09:46 AM~12170863
> *Nice rides homie!! Amsterdam? Finally more people from the lowlands. :thumbsup:
> Where did you get the continental kit?
> *


Thanks J  

These Continental kits is rare vintage stuff from HubCap-City 
{ PMed you if you want them  }

Greetz Homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thees are some real clean builds . keep them coming.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 16 2008, 09:46 AM~12170863
> *Nice rides homie!! Amsterdam? Finally more people from the lowlands. :thumbsup:
> Where did you get the continental kit?
> *


Thanks J  

These Continental kits is rare vintage stuff from HubCap-City 
{ PMed you if you want them  }



Greetz Homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 16 2008, 09:46 AM~12170863
> *Nice rides homie!! Amsterdam? Finally more people from the lowlands. :thumbsup:
> Where did you get the continental kit?
> *


You can also get that exact same continental kit in the AMT '62 Buick Electra 225 kit.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Models Man ..keep up the great work ..I like your Style,,,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 16 2008, 06:15 PM~12173766
> *Nice Models Man ..keep up the great work ..I like your Style,,,, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

BRIGHT GOLD


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 16 2008, 10:28 AM~12170560
> *Thanks Homies for the warm welcome
> these are a few from B/C section of my sealed collection .{donno if i ever open them  }
> some of them are more than 30 years old
> ...


 :0 oh snap big kids enterprize chrome and gold kits


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 17 2008, 02:26 AM~12177850
> *BRIGHT GOLD
> 
> 
> *


Who makes that color? I like it!!  

Thanks Roy and Pokey for the info on the conti kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 17 2008, 02:26 AM~12177850
> *BRIGHT GOLD
> 
> 
> *


damn everthing chrome.fucking bad ass, is this going to be a all out model or another hopre (not thats thers anything wrong) i like them too. i just want to know.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 09:59 AM~12179415
> *damn everthing chrome.fucking bad ass, is this going to be a all out model or another hopre (not thats thers anything wrong)  i like them too. i just want to know.
> *


The chrome i,m saving and use it on a more detailed airbrushed body in the future.
I dont wanna cut in that stuff to hop it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 17 2008, 07:30 AM~12178471
> *Who makes that color? I like it!!
> 
> Thanks Roy and Pokey for the info on the conti kit! :thumbsup:
> *


Tamiya MS1 Bright Gold 
Your welcome Homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 17 2008, 12:44 PM~12180979
> *Tamiya MS1 Bright Gold
> Your welcome Homie
> *


Gonna run to the store tommorow!! thanx!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like that blue elco


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Pearl Blue and Pearl Champagne ELCO Flake sprayed chassis and tonneau cover.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 17 2008, 03:53 PM~12182861
> *nice builds i like that blue elco
> *


Thank Homie 
You got some nice rides in your Photobucket :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## chevy1964 (Oct 22, 2007)

I WANTE TO SEE MORE OF THAT TRAINING DAY MONTE!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i think he means this one

i wana see that rc one , in action . have you gotn it working ?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy1964_@Nov 20 2008, 07:38 PM~12215013
> *I WANTE TO SEE MORE OF THAT TRAINING DAY MONTE!
> *


I,m respraying/foiling it and atm Homie 
forgot to put in the sunroof of the Training Day vehicle. :biggrin: 
This Black/White rides i,m working on also.  
I def want a 1:1 version of this vehicle :worship:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 20 2008, 07:55 PM~12215205
> *
> 
> i think he means this one
> ...


Hi Homie Yes its fully functional {hops too}


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 21 2008, 02:48 AM~12218735
> *I,m respraying/foiling it and atm Homie
> forgot to put in the sunroof of the Training Day vehicle. :biggrin:
> This Black/White rides i,m working on also.
> ...


Damn bro! You got a nice collection of Montes there!
I have still a Training Day Monte layin' around that needs to be finished with hydro's and all.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> Pearl Blue and Pearl Champagne ELCO Flake sprayed chassis and tonneau cover.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 21 2008, 03:30 AM~12218838
> *Damn bro! You got a nice collection of Montes there!
> I have still a Training Day Monte layin' around that needs to be finished with hydro's and all.
> *


Looking forward too see that finished J


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u shuld get a vid of that 65.. looks interesting!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2008, 07:34 PM~12225206
> *u shuld get a vid of that 65.. looks interesting!
> *


I try too record some real live action of this vehicle soon Homie Thanks....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Another Hopper R/C ride 
This is a 1/25 Die Cast very heavy but it works.
The rear lights {leds} come on when it stops.....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

any vids?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d...01392806zm1.flv


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 23 2008, 07:58 PM~12238334
> *looks good
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Impala 64" slowly but surely its getting shape.







And the short 65" video  
http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d...01392806zm1.flv


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice little vedio ! Try getting on photobucket and you can share a larger image of it ! 

Is the white body 65 also set up the same the same way as the gold one is ?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2008, 06:51 AM~12262150
> *nice  little  vedio  !  Try    getting   on    photobucket   and  you   can  share  a  larger   image  of  it  !
> 
> Is  the  white  body   65   also  set  up  the   same  the same  way   as  the  gold  one  is  ?
> *


Thanks MINI i will try Photobucket next time  

Yes the White 65" Body is waiting for a build up and Paint job and is also R/C .


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2008, 01:34 PM~12264497
> *Nice
> *


X2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for thr reply,s Homies.  
Working on this Lead Sled.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet model man love the Blue color..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 28 2008, 05:10 AM~12280221
> *Sweet model man love the Blue color..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 28 2008, 04:01 AM~12280186
> *Thanks for thr reply,s Homies.
> Working on this Lead Sled.
> 
> ...


damn thats fuckn bAD. the vid of the 65 is awesome.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Homies .


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn i,m working on this Monte from MPC  

I love this kit thanks MPC for the second round 

everything in the kit is carefully packed in separate plastic bags it looks clean.
And i must say its freakin nice to cut the roof and make a T Top.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Buick GSX 
in maroon {bloodbrown}


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet Model Bro....Can't wait to see this one Finished... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies  
Just sprayed the interiour White Cream and the body will be Pearl White.

White on White looks like the Iceman :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Pearl white body flat white Cream white interiour & Landau
time for build up and detailing


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I have no time to build these days. :angry:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Back with a Monte on the bench :biggrin: 
painted the chassis dark mica blue an the body Pearl light blue
interiour light royal grey


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

monte is lookin sick bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn, and i saw a 1:1 in white for sale today on a back road in the country!


Looks good !!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies  

I foiled the vehicle and work on details


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEM MONTES ARE SICK!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 15 2008, 01:24 PM~12165193
> *working on the upload size :angry
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 16 2009, 01:57 PM~13018284
> *Looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Homies Reminds me still have to finish that one :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I hadnt even seen the one with T top. OOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Wired Bomba


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 25 2009, 09:06 PM~13111747
> *Wired Bomba
> 
> *



:0 looks good so far bro


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

You got some really clean builds man. I like your monte's!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies  
Threw some Pearl light red & Mica Silver on the Bomba


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fucken good painjob!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

WANNA SEE THA FRONT UP :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

DJ Roy! thats a cool name :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Monte Carlos represent!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMNNNN HOMIE YA PUTTIN IN SOME WORK. RIDES ARE LOOKIN REALLY GOOD.....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies  

Some layers of Pearl clear lacquer over tha Bomba .
Now i,m gonna BMF that b..
uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cant wait to see some bmf on it!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13128147
> *Thanks Homies
> 
> Some layers of Pearl clear lacquer over tha Bomba .
> ...



Nice job....can't wait to see the finished product....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies ....  Today 
the 65 Ragtop that i,m slowly working on got a few Pearl Clear treatments on the Bright Gold body. uffin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

FRESH.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 2 2009, 11:38 AM~13153515
> *Thanks Homies ....  Today
> the 65 Ragtop that i,m slowly working on got a few Pearl Clear treatments on the Bright Gold body. uffin:
> 
> ...


Looks really good Roy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks my Homies....  

finished THA BOMBA for now.

{still want to ad an side Air intake and also tinted side windows in tha future} uffin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 2 2009, 07:57 PM~13156884
> *Thanks my Homies....
> 
> finished  THA BOMBA for now.
> ...


WOW!!....Just....WOW.Great color combo.And nice BMF work bro!!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 15 2008, 01:44 PM~12165650
> *Also working on this hopper full function R/C
> A Pearl Champagne 65
> 
> ...


LET MESAY U GOT SOME GOOD WORK ,U GOT VIDEO OF THE RC


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

THA BLUE RIV 

Foiled the Rivi uffin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13179593
> *THA BLUE RIV
> 
> Foiled the Rivi uffin:
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 4 2009, 04:51 PM~13180261
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-10


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies  

Finished for now
4 layers of Pearl Clear and Royal grey interior
DA BLUE RIV


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Badass rivi bro!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 8 2009, 11:18 AM~13216297
> *Badass rivi bro!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

that rivi is clean


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Resprayed in High gloss Black few layers clear and refoiled 
Mr Alonzo Harris his ride A 79" Monte Carlo uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 its the Training Day Monte!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 sho is! all its missin is the sunroof!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Training Day FTMFW!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work in hear keep it up


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 8 2009, 08:52 PM~13218691
> *Resprayed in High gloss Black few layers clear and refoiled
> Mr Alonzo Harris his ride A 79" Monte Carlo uffin:
> 
> ...


clean build DJ-ROY, keep it up bro. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 10 2009, 07:52 AM~13234619
> *clean build DJ-ROY, keep it up bro. :biggrin:
> *


X2!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks my Homies for the comments  

Did some foiling and sprayed the interior Royal Light Grey on Tha White 80" Monte

its not glued together because its getting a few more layers of Pearl Clear and more detail.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YO FRESH LOOKS NICE  YOU DO A MANY WORK AT THE LAST TIME KEEP IT UP BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN BRO RIDES ARE LOOKIN BAD ASS.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 10 2009, 06:25 PM~13238581
> *Thanks my Homies for the comments
> 
> Did some foiling and sprayed the interior Royal Light Grey on Tha White 80" Monte
> ...




:0 looks real good


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

U GOT SOME CLEAN RIDE ESE, KEEP IT UP. DO U SELL UR R/C CARS?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 10 2009, 10:31 PM~13244777
> *U GOT SOME CLEAN  RIDE ESE, KEEP IT UP. DO U SELL UR R/C CARS?
> *


Sorry Homie not at this time.  
But i saw there are some people on L.I.L who build on order  


I,m working on this R/C at the moment

A 65" Impala Pearl Light Red and Silver Mica uffin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 8 2009, 05:52 PM~13218691
> *Resprayed in High gloss Black few layers clear and refoiled
> Mr Alonzo Harris his ride A 79" Monte Carlo uffin:
> 
> ...


a homie this is a clean build , didnt it have a chain steering wheel ?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 13 2009, 12:24 AM~13267486
> *a homie this is a clean build , didnt it have a chain steering wheel ?
> *


Thanks bro
It had a wooden steering wheel and this plate


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Pearl White Monte 80"


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

The Mystic Impala 65" 
R/C 1:25


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Slick Ride Bro.... I like that paint job.... How did you do the rims? just sprayed them?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 21 2009, 07:15 PM~13348875
> *Slick Ride Bro.... I like that paint job.... How did you do the rims? just sprayed them?
> *


Yes only the spokes with Clear red Homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

My Dutch flea market find a MK1 Golf GTI 

I,m building it atm ordered Hartge 5 spokes rims for it :0 

I have had 3 GTI,s in the past {same Silver color} you can see them in the pics with the yellow Dutch license plates :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Model Bro....I owned three VW"S in the past.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2009, 03:17 AM~13371487
> *Nice Model Bro....I owned three VW"S in the past.... :biggrin:
> *


  

Tha 2 Pearl White Monte,s


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

your montes are bad ass, that left one is the trumpeter kit and the right one with t-top is the amt right?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 28 2009, 12:38 PM~13416642
> *your montes are bad ass, that left one is the trumpeter kit and the right one with t-top is the amt right?
> *


Thanks Homie 
The left one is the rare MPC Wheeler dealer {1979" model} and the T-top is the reissue MPC Class Action {1980" model} .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THOSE MONTES ARE BAD ASS BRO!!
LOOKING FORWARD TO MORE UPDATES ON THAT VW


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my Hartge wheels for the GTI  

{mostly used on Beemers btw}

The Hartge,s were to wide so i cut them 
and the tyres that came with them are also too big for the little Golf 
so i used the Pegasus 1046 Ultra low profile tire

made a small mistake during detailing
Primered it again ready for repaint :420:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am likin your models..Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT VEE DUBB IS SICK!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Montes are badass!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies  

Working on this Chevy K5 Waiting for the 24,s wires :0

made sunvisors for it 

Still in doubt what color to paint it.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 28 2009, 06:46 AM~13414752
> *
> 
> Tha 2 Pearl White Monte,s
> ...


These monte's are HOTT!!! :biggrin: Nice job homie!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I likin this build... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Trew some Pearl Clear on tha ride
new seats with headrests and sunvisors added also

Yeah the 20 four rims are on there way {maybe 20 six if i can get them}


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Blazer K5 on 20 fours


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I DON'T SAY SAY THIS OFTEN BUT YOU NEED BIGGER WHEELS ON THIS ! THE SLIM 20'S DONT GIVE IT THE RIGHT LOOK ! 

OTHER THEN THAT IT IS A CLEAN BUILD ! EITHER GO BIGGER OR DROP IT !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2009, 03:50 PM~13509985
> *I  DON'T  SAY   SAY  THIS  OFTEN  BUT  YOU  NEED   BIGGER  WHEELS   ON  THIS  !   THE  SLIM  20'S  DONT   GIVE IT  THE  RIGHT  LOOK   !
> 
> OTHER  THEN  THAT   IT   IS  A  CLEAN   BUILD  !   EITHER   GO   BIGGER   OR   DROP  IT  !
> *



Thanks Mini for the reply  

I already lowered it a bit but also think i need to drop it more :0 

Maybe i can use the 26,s from a Donks kit :uh:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Dropped it to the max  
made some radical adjustments to the chassis
Used a rear wheel drive setup will post pics of it later


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 8 2009, 08:24 AM~13515647
> *Dropped it to the max
> made some radical adjustments to the chassis
> 
> ...


Thats what Im talkin about!!! Looks great bro.Im going to pull my old girl out and look at the front bumper.You may have inspired me to modify it so I dont have to make a rollpan and shit.Keep up the great builds man!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 8 2009, 06:53 AM~13515761
> *Thats what Im talkin about!!! Looks great bro.Im going to pull my old girl out and look at the front bumper.You may have inspired me to modify it so I dont have to make a rollpan and shit.Keep up the great builds man!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That blazer looks sik.There's nothing better than a slammed blazer with big rims.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 8 2009, 09:54 PM~13522238
> *That blazer looks sik.There's nothing better than a slammed blazer with big rims.
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

1978 Monte GlassRoof in Candy Lime Green Pearl 

Chrome spare tire bulge in trunklid.

{Real :0 }Diamond caps 

Gonna foil it and ad more details


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Who's Lime Green is that? and what si u use for the base color.
Paul


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Apr 19 2009, 12:56 PM~13622558
> *Who's Lime Green is that? and what si u use for the base color.
> Paul
> *


Tamiya Spray Candy Lime Green


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Monte 78" Glassroof Candy Lime Green 
foiled still need some detail.  

 









uffin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 LOOKING NICE ROY ITS CLEAN uffin: uffin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 22 2009, 11:51 AM~13653979
> *:0 LOOKING NICE ROY ITS CLEAN uffin:  uffin:
> *


X2... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Gotta love Monte's!!   Looks great!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 22 2009, 07:25 AM~13652677
> *Monte 78" Glassroof Candy Lime Green
> foiled still need some detail.
> 
> ...


Thats a bad Monte C homie!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 24 2009, 03:12 AM~13675026
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 

Thanks homies


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Topless 1979 Monte Carlo {SUMMER BREEZE}
Primer sanded primer sanded primer sanded primer uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got Tha BLACK BEAUTY today  

1:25 resin project


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!  What car is it?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 28 2009, 06:41 AM~13713387
> *Nice!   What car is it?
> *


Chrysler Imperial 1966


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 28 2009, 06:40 AM~13713379
> *Got Tha BLACK BEAUTY today
> 
> 1:25 resin project
> ...


YES! Dope, dope, dope! Love that black beauty mystery ride. I've seen the real car in L.A.!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 28 2009, 09:40 AM~13713379
> *Got Tha BLACK BEAUTY today
> 
> 1:25 resin project
> ...


Dam nice Project....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Building 2 models atm  

Some etched stuff around the Monte vert



Another K5 dropped with 20 six this time.
Im looking for a Silverado front for it.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Today not my birthday but i got something


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

No server....hmmmm


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good bro, cant wait to see some progress!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 12 2009, 02:13 AM~14168978
> *Today not my birthday but i got something
> 
> 
> *


NICE!    The OG one!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

They have a web site All American Models...?????...


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

maybe you can call them to find out as I'm about to.


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Is it possible to order the Cadillac on 1994 since france??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Body CAPRICE 2 door BROUGHAM Roof project


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really cool build!! Great combo!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 29 2009, 09:13 AM~14327878
> *Big Body CAPRICE 2 door BROUGHAM Roof project
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Roy...reminds me of mine im building.....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 29 2009, 06:49 PM~14328223
> *Looks nice Roy...reminds me of mine im building.....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro  


I really like your build got my inspiration from that one


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 29 2009, 06:44 PM~14328170
> *Really cool build!! Great combo!!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YOOO YOO

THE 2 BODYS CAME NICE CADILLAC IS SICK ROY...........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 29 2009, 11:13 AM~14327878
> *Big Body CAPRICE 2 door BROUGHAM Roof project
> 
> 
> ...



Not lookin to bad ! I wish my resin didn't react to my primer when i was building 










I can't wait to see 1 of you guys finish off the 2 drs ~ When i get a chance to get back to building its a project i will attempt again !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 29 2009, 10:59 PM~14330574
> *Not  lookin  to  bad  !   I  wish   my   resin   didn't  react  to  my  primer    when  i  was  building
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mini  

Get back with yours it looks awesome.........


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am likin this Build.... :biggrin:


----------



## sporty720 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey bro i love the elcominos you built im 17 and im building ma first lowrider any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Body CAPRICE BROUGHAM 2 door 

Lay some paint on it 

Champagne Gold body light sand Top/interior


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2009, 10:42 PM~14353873
> *Big Body CAPRICE BROUGHAM 2 door
> 
> Lay some paint on it
> ...


THAT SOME TIGHT SHIT ROY LOOKS REAL NICE BRO I LIKE THE COLORS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice ride!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Roy.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2009, 01:42 PM~14353873
> *Big Body CAPRICE BROUGHAM 2 door
> 
> Lay some paint on it
> ...


IS IT ME OR THIS LOOKS WIERD 

I'M NOT MAKING FUN OF IT BUT IT LOOKS WIERD


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 3 2009, 12:55 AM~14365546
> *IS IT ME OR THIS LOOKS WIERD
> 
> I'M NOT MAKING FUN OF IT BUT IT LOOKS WIERD
> *


offcourse Homie its a Caprice with a Caddy Brougham roof and 2 door  

I agree i does look kinda wierd but the more i look at it the more i,m liking it .......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 3 2009, 07:35 AM~14370711
> *offcourse Homie its a Caprice with a Caddy Brougham roof and 2 door
> 
> I agree i does look kinda wierd but the more i look at it the more i,m liking it .......
> ...


x2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

BIG Body CAPRICE & IMPALA 

Still working on the Caprice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 they look VERY good together...nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 5 2009, 05:44 PM~14384336
> *:0 they look VERY good together...nice work homie :thumbsup:
> *



x-2 NICE HOMI


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Body IMPALA Two Door Custom Vert 









 uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Chevy BLAZER K5 Convertible with Silverado grill 

on the bench


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 7 2009, 04:14 AM~14400479
> *Big Body IMPALA Two Door Custom Vert
> 
> 
> ...


Majestics, hell ya! Tight photo's!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2009, 02:38 PM~14400665
> *Majestics, hell ya! Tight photo's!
> *



TRUTH....  Tha BIG M also BIG in Amsterdam


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 5 2009, 10:22 AM~14384050
> *BIG Body CAPRICE & IMPALA
> 
> Still working on the Caprice
> ...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[/quote]


:0 :cheesy: nice work! i like these!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks HOMIES i appreciate the reply.  


Building another Caprice with Gtop 




also trying to make a Landau roof work on this Black/black 76" Caprice


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Idea's Roy and nice work....Keep them comming.... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 15 2009, 07:03 AM~14479997
> *Thanks HOMIES i appreciate the reply.
> Building another Caprice with Gtop
> 
> ...


Looks really good Roy!!   I totally dig the black Caprice...makes me wanna build one myself in black as well.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOH BLACK CAPRICE IS DAMMMMM GOOD BRO  I KNOW YOU HAVE SOME ELCOS FOR ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn roy i love your caprices !

where do you get them is there a shop who has 1000 caprices in stock in netherlands ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 17 2009, 03:42 AM~14501083
> *damn roy i love your caprices !
> 
> where do you get them is there a shop who has 1000 caprices in stock in netherlands ?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EBAY is the magic word.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

also trying to make a Landau roof work on this Black/black 76" Caprice  


[/quote]
Hey Roy I used .010x.020 plastic strips then Testors vinyl textor paint.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caprice is lookin good homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody   

Truscale thanks good idea.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got the Caddy roof on and opened the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Builds look great. Like your Big Body Caprice and Impalas. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 19 2009, 03:31 PM~14516239
> *Builds look great. Like your Big Body Caprice and Impalas. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Trying to make a FENDER SKIRT work on the 2door Big Body Caprice 

{Also want to build me a SOFTTOP 2door Caprice :0 }


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good Roy.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 21 2009, 02:56 PM~14535507
> *Lookin good Roy.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you  uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

2003 Lincoln Town Car

in the make

i love this bubble style .


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks Great...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Lincoln Town Car almost done..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 10:36 AM~14625900
> *Lincoln Town Car almost done..
> 
> 
> ...



Dannnng!!! I gotta get one of those town cars! Yours look so sinister! Sweet ride!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Had some fun last weekend on a car show with my IMPALA 65" R/C


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 10 2009, 06:47 AM~14722852
> *Had some fun last weekend on a car show with my IMPALA 65" R/C
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 10 2009, 08:13 AM~14723140
> *Sweet... :biggrin:
> *


X 2  !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 10 2009, 03:47 AM~14722852
> *Had some fun last weekend on a car show with my IMPALA 65" R/C
> 
> 
> ...


COOL!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

CAPRICE 'EL PRESIDENTE"


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good man


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 08:35 AM~14925649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good job Roy!! Looks sick!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

X2...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

NIIIIIICE! :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I can,t build one at A time 

3 Big Body,s on the table 

1 Black 91" Caprice with Tan President roof ,Rolls style rearwindow Castle Grill 13"c,coded wires
mirror mod .

2 Black LE CAB Royal Grey interior and full chrome bodypanels : THANKS JEVRIES FOR THA PERFECT RESIN BOOT  

3 Caddy Smoke Grey with black panels/wires "GANGSTA"


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 12 2009, 02:22 PM~15058736
> *I can,t build one at A time
> 
> 3 Big Body,s on the table
> ...


REAL NICE BRO  .........MUCH WORK ON THE BENCH NOW :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 12 2009, 06:22 AM~15058736
> *I can,t build one at A time
> 
> 3 Big Body,s on the table
> ...



Dope, dope, dope!! Love the colors!! The Caprice looks mean and original!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick work homie ! all are nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 30 2009, 08:35 AM~14925649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this scale low in person this week and the color indeed looks almost identical to the real thing. It looks way better in person....your work deserves a good camera! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thanks J 
Yea my Phonecam says 5.0 megapixel :uh: 

i think they are lying


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 12 2009, 09:22 AM~15058736
> *I can,t build one at A time
> 
> 3 Big Body,s on the table
> ...





:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: Always great looking builds to see in here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 12 2009, 08:22 AM~15058736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see these builds homie! All have great starts!!! I love that convertible the best though, I have to get me one of those boots (Jevries?) :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 13 2009, 05:15 PM~15068742
> *^Thanks J
> Yea my Phonecam says 5.0 megapixel  :uh:
> 
> ...


I think there's nothing wrong with the 5 megapixels but a lot of these phonecams have a difficult time with the color balance and lighting.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Truth i,m gonna buy something soon ... :biggrin: 

Under construction for a homie 

This CAPRICE VERT on 26"


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I hate to sound redundant, I love your cars, I like the fact that you make them 
move on occaision is iceing on my cake!
is there any more info you could give me as far as how to optain or make the hub city continental kit's and the bumper kit you put on the caprice with the little back window..? oh I can relate to the three projects at once compulsion..I really have to 
focuss and almost block out any outside stimulous if i want to see anything near finished.........


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 17 2009, 07:18 AM~15106601
> *^ Truth i,m gonna buy something soon ...  :biggrin:
> 
> Under construction for a homie
> ...



Looks clean!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thanks Jevries   its Clear ORANGE over SILVER










> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 17 2009, 05:36 PM~15107056
> *I hate to sound redundant, I love your cars, I like the fact that you make them
> move on occaision is iceing on my cake!
> is there any more info you could give me as far as how to optain or make the hub city continental kit's and the bumper kit you put on the caprice with the little back window..? oh I can relate to the three projects at once compulsion..I really have to
> ...


Thanks for the comment means allot   


Hydro: on some models i scratch them from styrene 
that orange CAPRICE i used a resin Booty kit molded by BETO {he sells them here on L.I.L}


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin sicik bro nice-ass work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

WHERE DO U GUYS BUY THESES AT??


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 18 2009, 09:23 AM~15115964
> *WHERE DO U GUYS BUY THESES AT??
> *



Here on L.I.L ,Hobbyshops.. but Ebay is the ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

CAPRICES with the PRESIDENT TOP .....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

SMOKEsilver uffin: and Black top CADDY...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:53 AM~15139785
> *SMOKEsilver uffin:  and Black top CADDY...
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE that color combo.If I had a Caddy 1:1 Id do that bitch JUST like that one.NICE look.Menacing car.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 17 2009, 11:25 AM~15108487
> *rides are lookin sicik bro nice-ass work.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2. Nice work


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Loving that silver and black caddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks fellas ....... :thumbsup:   

One more  
This blackhouse i build for a Homie ....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 07:53 AM~15139785
> *SMOKEsilver uffin:  and Black top CADDY...
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!! Super combo!!   
Next time you should try to mask the niple area on the wheels to add a bit of bling and depth. I can make masks for you.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Rides are looking good homie.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 18 2009, 08:56 AM~15116872
> *CAPRICES with the PRESIDENT TOP .....
> 
> 
> ...


some nice work there homie nice line up


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 21 2009, 09:53 AM~15139785
> *SMOKEsilver uffin:  and Black top CADDY...
> 
> 
> ...



Thats one baaaaad butt Caddy !!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 22 2009, 09:10 AM~15150704
> *Thats one baaaaad butt Caddy !!!
> *


X2 Clean Build.....very nice Roy.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^^Thanks homies   




Got a IMPALA 59" on the bench 

Pearl white with Blue and JEVRIES COLOR BAR :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Killer looking 59 homie!!  Love the color bar


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 27 2009, 04:35 PM~15198032
> *Killer looking 59 homie!!  Love the color bar
> *


Thanks bro ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 27 2009, 07:34 AM~15198027
> *^^^^Thanks homies
> Got a IMPALA 59"  on the bench
> 
> ...


Beautiful model ROY! The color bar matches perfectly with this classic ride!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

REALY NICE STUFF ROY LIKE THE 59


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some real sick builds in here bro!! Love the 59 and the Lac as well as the others.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks HOMIES.......

Forgot the Chrome on the fenders .....here we go..


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 28 2009, 03:57 PM~15205840
> *Thanks HOMIES.......
> 
> Forgot the Chrome on the fenders .....here we go..
> ...


HOT SHIT ROY


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

BLACK ON BLACK LAC
LE CAB 

Royal Grey interior....   

Got to ad some sunvisors and more detail THANKS JEVRIES FOR THE RESIN BOOT .....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Clean Roy. Im diggin' the le cab. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good homie


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

jeeep, like that glashouse too


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 12 2009, 08:51 AM~15330831
> *BLACK ON BLACK LAC
> LE CAB
> 
> ...


Good job Roy!
You only need to make the rear seat smaller and alter the interior where the convertible top is mounted.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 12 2009, 10:51 AM~15330831
> *BLACK ON BLACK LAC
> LE CAB
> 
> ...



That is so sinister !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^^ THANKS FOR THE COMMENT FELLAS.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass caddy. Whats the boot from?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2009, 03:55 AM~15335897
> *Badass caddy. Whats the boot from?
> *



From JEVRIES RESIN INC   

J/K its a Revell 65" Impala vert boot


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

BLACK LE CAB


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 22 2009, 11:24 AM~15432963
> *BLACK LE CAB
> 
> 
> ...


 Roy that model came out Sweet.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Thanks bro  

Resin LE CAB with SOFTTOP... :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^SICK WORK HOMIE!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ THANKS COAST


v THIS IS GONNA BE A 4 DOOR CADILLAC 

Moved the top up against the trunk just like the 1:1.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

4 door 

Now i got to make the doorlines


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Took me a whole day but this is where i,m at 

CADILLAC BROUGHAM D'ELEGANCE  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sickness!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Great looking builds. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Killer work in here!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I like you style bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That 4 door lac looks good bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 24 2009, 01:39 PM~15454092
> *^ THANKS COAST
> v THIS IS GONNA BE A 4 DOOR CADILLAC
> 
> ...





w :0 w bro i know its not easy, but you made it look like it was  thats some sick ass work right there


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^^
THANKS ALLOT FELLAS   

More of the 

4 door D'ELEGANCE :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks SICK!! Great work homie!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 26 2009, 06:28 AM~15467505
> *Looks SICK!! Great work homie!!
> *


x2. Keep up the badass work.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks real good homie !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 05:40 AM~15467285
> *^^^^
> THANKS ALLOT FELLAS
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: save that one for me :scrutinize:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

caddy looks bad-ass bro ..nice freakin work.. :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 05:40 AM~15467285
> *^^^^
> THANKS ALLOT FELLAS
> 
> ...


damm sick bro


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ THANK YOU   




Had to open another 2 door kit for the doorhandles....

But its gonna be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 27 2009, 05:49 AM~15479032
> *^ THANK YOU
> Had to open another 2 door kit for the doorhandles....
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Stance..... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya thats killer bro... :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ THANKS HOMIES....   

Made a new {smaller} chrome trim ,with styrene strips.

looks better with the smaller trim i think... :biggrin: 


FOUR DOOR CAD


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Caddy is sweet !!!!!!!!!!!

I'm lovin' that one homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin sweet bro!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^  

Four Door


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

you reall got down on this caddy ,bro :thumbsup: , great work .......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work on the four door! :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks homies ......   


Playtime is over...18 battery,s 3pump set up...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

LE CAB SOFTTOP

SMOKESILVER ON BLACK LAC.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2009, 09:08 AM~15580174
> *LE CAB SOFTTOP
> 
> SMOKESILVER ON BLACK LAC.
> ...


Sweet Soft Top....Real Clean Roy.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya them caddys are sick bro..hella nice work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2009, 06:01 AM~15580153
> *Thanks homies ......
> Playtime is over...18 battery,s  3pump set up...
> 
> ...


That looks plain SICK!! Great job on the body mods!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2009, 06:08 AM~15580174
> *LE CAB SOFTTOP
> 
> SMOKESILVER ON BLACK LAC.
> ...


I like that soft top it gives this Caddy a totally different look from the standard Le Cab version.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ Thank you Homie....  

Building another 4 door Cadillac . :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 13 2009, 11:08 AM~15654362
> *^^ Thank you Homie....
> 
> Building another 4 door Cadillac . :biggrin:
> ...



What color/colors you got in mind on this one homie ?

I know it's gonna be sweeeeeet !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Cadillac 1974 les Dunham Custom SUPERFLY 

Flashmobile Pimpmobile ..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn thats sum supa dupa fly pimp shit right der brah.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 16 2009, 08:20 PM~15679537
> *damn thats sum supa dupa fly pimp shit right der brah.. :cheesy:
> *



Now were talking ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DJ you always got something in the works bro ! never pass this topic by with out checking out what you got going on !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Thank you .   



Got my 'GODDESS' ornament on the hood :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Badd a$$ homie !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That's nice and very Crazy man.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Made some trim for tha top and side gonna ad G white walls


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2009, 09:08 AM~15580174
> *LE CAB SOFTTOP
> 
> SMOKESILVER ON BLACK LAC.
> ...





this ride is soo sick bro, nice color combo  

and any word on these up tops?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats so Fly !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 09:56 AM~15776065
> *Made some trim for tha top and side gonna ad G white walls
> 
> 
> *


 That's one Funky Ride man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank fellas   




@ Jeff 
Maybe i can cast when happen ,them you hear from me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 3 2009, 08:02 AM~15547201
> *^
> 
> Four Door
> ...


Roy; you are a radical fabricater! completly empressive builder..
100 percent top notch bro... (the four door looks just like my 1/1.
except for the extra 10 batterys!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 10:02 AM~15777292
> *Thank fellas
> 
> 
> ...


That's a dope ride Roy!!
I don't have time this week to come down were house hunting. 
I will explain the resin cast process to you next week.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ HYDRO that Caddy looks sick ...{Can you put it on a boat to Amsterdam please ? :biggrin: }

^ Thanks JEVRIES  Good luck with your seach bro ,see ya soon.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15781316
> *^ HYDRO that Caddy looks sick ...{Can you put it on a boat to Amsterdam please ? :biggrin: }
> 
> ^ Thanks JEVRIES    Good luck with your seach bro ,see ya soon.
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15781316
> *^ HYDRO that Caddy looks sick ...{Can you put it on a boat to Amsterdam please ? :biggrin: }
> 
> ^ Thanks JEVRIES    Good luck with your seach bro ,see ya soon.
> *











Buy two or three model kits off of me for $4.000.00 and i will throw in a free
90 1/1 scale...real de-elagance..with 5.7 motor..... or get the $9.000.00 
model package..and get the grey 90 for free...complete with 3 tv's two pump
8 battery set that i personaly wired up myself...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 07:03 AM~15784686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



There both GREAT bro :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 26 2009, 07:37 AM~15787711
> *There both GREAT bro  :worship:
> *


thanks DJ. If I dont sell the black one soon I may be building by candle light.
lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

More stuff done 

Still got to ad Landau bars and trunk belts :biggrin: 

Tha SUPERFLY


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 07:41 AM~15831570
> *More stuff done
> 
> Still got to ad Landau bars and trunk belts :biggrin:
> ...


DOPE, DOPE, DOPE!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 09:41 AM~15831570
> *More stuff done
> 
> Still got to ad Landau bars and trunk belts :biggrin:
> ...




Homie that is Fabulous! I love it ! the top looks good !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 10:41 AM~15831570
> *More stuff done
> 
> Still got to ad Landau bars and trunk belts :biggrin:
> ...




that is too fly bro! killer work


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride looks sick nice work as always


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Picked up my 1/1 Project today 

with a homie 



LS/CL


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 6 2009, 03:00 PM~15888837
> *Picked up my 1/1 Project today
> 
> LS/CL
> ...



Nice ride. Lets see some more pics when you can.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 6 2009, 10:01 PM~15888850
> *Nice ride. Lets see some more pics when you can.
> *



:biggrin: 




Bought from an American 75 year old man who was based in Germany.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

2x post :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 6 2009, 01:58 PM~15889203
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's gonna be a sick ride for sure!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks in great shape.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 6 2009, 11:05 PM~15889264
> *It looks in great shape.
> *



Thanks homies 

Yes its very original and the last of the Monte G body,s an 88" 

Time for 13" Hydro and a paintjob. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Will be looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 6 2009, 01:58 PM~15889203
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is nice :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice as hell :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 1 2009, 06:41 AM~15831570
> *More stuff done
> 
> Still got to ad Landau bars and trunk belts :biggrin:
> ...


That is dope. In the words of Parliament "Welcome to the Mothership Connection". LOL :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 6 2009, 12:58 PM~15889203
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass ride


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 6 2009, 01:58 PM~15889203
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER NICE CAR BRO. KEEP US POSTED ON WHAT YOU DO WITH THIS CAR.
THESES ARE ONE OF MY FAVORITE CARS BRO..!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great car find DJ-Roy !!!!!!


With your great eye for detail, I'm sure it will look great !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^^Thanks allot for the kind words Homies


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank Homie 85 BIARITZZ for the details ....   

round Superfly etched doorhandles and Caddy badge.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats a little GOLDIE sprinkled with a little HUGGYBEAR! :0 Thats SICK!!! Very NICE...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^   


JEVRIES THANKS ALLOT FOR THE CHRISTMAS GOODIES MAN..........,


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 09:24 AM~15923741
> *^
> JEVRIES THANKS ALLOT FOR THE CHRISTMAS GOODIES MAN..........,
> 
> *


Your welcome bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice score on the monte.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 9 2009, 12:09 AM~15920178
> *Thats a little GOLDIE sprinkled with a little HUGGYBEAR! :0 Thats SICK!!! Very NICE...
> *



X 2 !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2009, 11:38 AM~15925863
> *Nice score on the monte.
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Superfly looks good. What's up next.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thanks Homies  






> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 10 2009, 12:13 AM~15927454
> *Superfly looks good. What's up next.
> *


Thanks bro 

A 1/1 and a 1/25 Monte LS are in the make..   

Also have to finish a 57" Ragtop ,


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Its freezing in Amsterdam got to make me a heated paintboot


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

that looks good homie !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn is that that bad resin mofo from mtk ?

i had one to it was the biggest crap i ever had :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 16 2009, 01:06 AM~15996097
> *damn is that that bad resin mofo from mtk ?
> 
> i had one to it was the biggest crap i ever had  :biggrin:
> *


Even that is an understatement...on the inside it looks like the creator couldn't find the bin to get rid of his gum....incredible that that this dude dares to sell these horrible creations. :uh:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 16 2009, 02:27 AM~15996151
> *Even that is an understatement...on the inside it looks like the creator couldn't find the bin to get rid of his gum....incredible that that this dude dares to sell these horrible creations. :uh:
> *


incredible that people actually buy them.... I grabbed up the 92-6 cadillac sts and eldorado just because tkm is the only company that makes them..... I knew they were terrible, but when I opened the box.... WOW.... underscribable!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 16 2009, 09:04 PM~16004177
> *incredible that people actually buy them.... I grabbed up the 92-6 cadillac sts and eldorado just because tkm is the only company that makes them..... I knew they were terrible, but when I opened the box.... WOW.... underscribable!!
> *



LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

hey dj-roy

go on with that crappy bitch, i am shure you made it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 16 2009, 09:04 PM~16004177
> *incredible that people actually buy them.... I grabbed up the 92-6 cadillac sts and eldorado just because tkm is the only company that makes them..... I knew they were terrible, but when I opened the box.... WOW.... underscribable!!
> *


I already told Roy that creating one from scratch by Using an Eldorado will prolly be much more rewarding and a lot cleaner than working out all the flaws on that piece of carbage...and I tell you, Roy already did an incredible job cleaning up that brick.

Roy also showed me the bad feedback this TKM dude receives..many buyers prolly still don't realize that most of his creation are unworkable.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 17 2009, 03:26 AM~16006823
> *I already told Roy that creating one from scratch by Using an Eldorado will prolly be much more rewarding and a lot cleaner than working out all the flaws on that piece of carbage...and I tell you, Roy already did an incredible job cleaning up that brick.
> 
> Roy also showed me the bad feedback this TKM dude receives..many buyers prolly still don't realize that most of his creation are unworkable.
> *



Just my 2 cents------- Awhile ago I emailed the guy to find out about his products and he told me that they were great and he's been selling them like hot cakes !

When I requested that one of the builders on another site show me and the rest of the model blog site his offerings.....we were astonished how crappy they were.

This guy had the nerve to say that they were great items. :angry: 

I'm glad I researched before buying.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I will try to make something out off nothing..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 17 2009, 10:52 AM~16009080
> *I will try to make something out off nothing..
> *


Looking at your previous work I'm sure you can do it!!

By the way finally got my new vacuum pump, so I'm up and running again!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 18 2009, 09:40 AM~16017448
> *Looking at your previous work I'm sure you can do it!!
> 
> By the way finally got my new vacuum pump, so I'm up and running again!!
> *



GREAT NEWS bro,


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Building this rare Aero Caprice for a Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 06:02 AM~16092582
> *Building this rare Aero Caprice for a Homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Dope!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

What Scale is it ?
And who made it ??


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 26 2009, 04:55 PM~16092742
> *What Scale is it ?
> And who made it ??
> *



Scale is about 1/22

Made by HK people.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 26 2009, 06:02 AM~16092582
> *Building this rare Aero Caprice for a Homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i need one of these!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2009, 10:17 PM~16098163
> *i need one of these!!
> *


-x2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Stuff i bought in the last weeks

so i,m still in tha game  

Its still to cold in Amsterdam to paint outside so i have to chill.

lucky we got Coffeeshops.uffin: 

think i start with the Cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE COME UP.GREAT JOB U DOIN ON THAT LINCOLN.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:45 AM~16288208
> *Stuff i bought in the last weeks
> 
> so i,m still in tha game
> ...


 Nice finds ...you sould get a "BILLY Carter" truck too....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 09:45 AM~16288208
> *Stuff i bought in the last weeks
> 
> so i,m still in tha game
> ...


great finds! lmk if you arent gonna use the tires out of the sweathogs car!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2010, 10:48 PM~16296641
> *great finds! lmk if you arent gonna use the tires out of the sweathogs car!
> *


I doubt he even is gonna open that one...as far as I know it's still sealed.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice score on them kits bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 14 2010, 11:30 PM~16297227
> *nice score on them kits bro
> *


x2. 




And good lookin out with them boots bro. They are very nice. One took on alittle damage from our great postal services in the us.  
Lol. Nothing alittle glue wont fix up. Thanks a million bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 10:45 AM~16288208
> *
> uffin:
> 
> ...



Good score homie !!! I know you gonna do 'em proppa ! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 03:53 PM~16298857
> *x2.
> And good lookin out with them boots bro.  They are very nice.  One took on alittle damage from our great postal services in the us.
> Lol. Nothing alittle glue wont fix up.  Thanks a million bro.
> *


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 08:45 AM~16288208
> *Stuff i bought in the last weeks
> 
> so i,m still in tha game
> ...



NICE MODELS DJROY.

ITS STARTING TO LOOK A LIL LIKE AMSTERDAM HERE IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA WITH ALL THE SHOPS WE GOT. LOL ITS ALMOST LEGAL HERE.. :420:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 15 2010, 11:05 PM~16302037
> *NICE MODELS DJROY.
> 
> ITS STARTING TO LOOK A LIL LIKE AMSTERDAM HERE IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA WITH ALL THE SHOPS WE GOT. LOL ITS ALMOST LEGAL HERE.. :420:
> *



Then i must visite Cali soon bro uffin: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 03:16 PM~16302123
> *Then i must visite Cali soon bro  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 02:16 PM~16302123
> *Then i must visite Cali soon bro  uffin:  uffin:
> *



yeah you should bro.....we dont call ours coffee shops. they are called collectives now. :biggrin: theres a lot of them.

how many "cofffeeshops" are in amsterdam...?....like one on every corner or only in the city...?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 03:16 PM~16302123
> *Then i must visite Compton soon bro  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 15 2010, 11:23 PM~16302180
> *yeah you should bro.....we dont call ours coffee shops. they are called collectives now.  :biggrin: theres a lot of them.
> 
> how many "cofffeeshops" are in amsterdam...?....like one on every corner or only in the city...?
> *


We have about 230 Coffeeshops here in Amsterdam 

In the area were i live most of them :biggrin: }


uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2010, 11:26 PM~16302202
> *
> *



uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 04:16 PM~16303136
> *We have about 230 Coffeeshops here in Amsterdam
> 
> In the area were i live most of them :biggrin: }
> ...


Basically there are coffeeshops in every city and towns. We got a shitload of em over here in Utrecht as well. It's still a weird situation...it's illegal to store more than a certain amount of gramms per shop...so they must do the Jesus trick to multiply stuff.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice Job Bro...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

monte looks real good roy :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 08:56 AM~16475985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cant wait to see it finished, Training Day's Monte is killer


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 08:56 AM~16475985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the MPC kit?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Thanks Homies...  



> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 1 2010, 09:45 PM~16477748
> *Is this the MPC kit?
> *



The OG MPC 79" Wheeler Dealer bro..  

Bought it on a Dutch market it was already build but not my thing 

So i took it apart and gave it a brake fluid bath 

now its time to make something nice out of it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 12:56 PM~16477824
> *^ Thanks Homies...
> The OG MPC 79" Wheeler Dealer bro..
> 
> ...


I wanna build an RC version with Denzel behind the wheel and Ethan as passenger!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 1 2010, 03:13 PM~16477951
> *I wanna build an RC version with Denzel behind the wheel and Ethan as passenger!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 PM~16477951
> *I wanna build an RC version with Denzel behind the wheel and Ethan as passenger!
> *



I still got a few OG Wheeler kits sealed for the project bro....  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 1 2010, 02:08 PM~16478416
> *I still got a few OG Wheeler kits sealed for the project bro....    :biggrin:
> *


Cool! My hands are itching!! :biggrin:  I have an AMT one layin'around somewhere gonna check if the setup will fit the chassis.
I didn't see that ride three wheelin' so that saves some space losing one motor.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 1 2010, 11:16 PM~16478465
> *Cool! My hands are itching!!  :biggrin:    I have an AMT one layin'around somewhere gonna check if the setup will fit the chassis.
> I didn't see that ride three wheelin' so that saves some space losing one motor.
> *



Get those 13" you molded in chrome J  

found better rims for the Monte but not that nice like the ones you got.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 2 2010, 08:26 AM~16487207
> *Get those 13" you molded in chrome J
> 
> found better rims for the Monte but not that nice like the ones you got.
> ...


Gonna do some more casting tomorrow and then ship em out next week.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I need to build one!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got to ad some more details but almost finished. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good roy  


i just shot some clear on mine yesterday  i should have some pics up sometime today :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

An exact replica ! Looks real, good job Roy !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Got to ad some more details but almost finished. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 03:21 AM~16508478
> *Got to ad some more details but almost finished. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, nice, nice! Tinted windows?
Mine sits in the break fluid, checked the interior...I cut it up 2 years ago, bummer.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thanks allot brothers...

Yea i,m gonna ad: glas sunroof ,late Monte outside mirrors ,and tinted side windows :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn roy you getting down big time on these montes and caddies. Where'd you get that '94 caddy deville 4door? I want one like my 1:1


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 5 2010, 03:10 AM~16514715
> *Damn roy you getting down big time on these montes and caddies. Where'd you get that '94 caddy deville 4door? I want one like my 1:1
> *



Thanks bro.  


I made the caddy from the 2 door kit


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 4 2010, 07:10 PM~16514715
> *Damn roy you getting down big time on these montes and caddies. Where'd you get that '94 caddy deville 4door? I want one like my 1:1
> *


thats a fleetwood.... the 92-3 devilles were ugly chevy Celebrity looking things, and 94 changed to the smaller, shorter, thinner big body looking style.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

New project:

DRACULA 1


1931 Caddy Town Car

Made the engine Blood red :0 ,just ran out of black paint :happysad: and Gonna tint the windows dark  .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 08:51 AM~16538225
> *New project:
> 
> DRACULA 1
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 09:51 AM~16538225
> *New project:
> 
> DRACULA 1
> ...


Nice Build.... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 06:51 AM~16538225
> *New project:
> 
> DRACULA 1
> ...


I LIKE!!! Damn what a huge car that is!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Draculas gonna look sinister Roy! :0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 7 2010, 08:10 AM~16538418
> *I LIKE!!! Damn what a huge car that is!
> *


lol you should see the Napoleon Bugatti


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Silver 57" Rag :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 08:09 AM~16591426
> *Silver 57" Rag  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





sweet! looks real good so far bro


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

wicked nice bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 07:09 AM~16591426
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang Roy, that mutha looks elegant and gangster at the same time ! Sweet build homie !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:09 AM~16591426
> *Silver 57" Rag  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Cadillac V16 Town Car cruiser

DRACULA 1


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 02:09 PM~16591426
> *Silver 57" Rag  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That ride looks real familiar   . Nice work bro

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...e/photo_01.html
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...r/photo_01.html


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 09:02 AM~16669040
> *Cadillac V16 Town Car cruiser
> 
> DRACULA 1
> ...


THIS 1 IS OFF THE HES-EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOVE THE LOOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thanks Bad Brothers


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:09 AM~16591426
> *Silver 57" Rag  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thanks Homies...

My 1975 CUTLASS


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job bro!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thanks J 

I,m working on the Monte Carlo LS bench seat ..... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 21 2010, 09:49 AM~16676747
> *^Thanks Homies...
> 
> My 1975 CUTLASS
> ...





this is sick bro! i gotta do one soon


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2010, 04:38 PM~16698154
> *this is sick bro! i gotta do one soon
> *



Thanks brother..


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: 31' CADILAC KICKS ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 23 2010, 08:36 AM~16698486
> *:thumbsup: 31' CADILAC KICKS ASS  :thumbsup:
> *


X100


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 23 2010, 07:35 AM~16698146
> *^Thanks J
> 
> I,m working on the Monte Carlo LS bench seat ..... :biggrin:
> ...


That's tight bro! I'm almost done with the LS clip.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice WIPS Roy. Looking forward to seeing Drac finished. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick work bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 23 2010, 10:15 AM~16699822
> *That's tight bro! I'm almost done with the LS clip.
> *



:wow: :wow:  


Cutlass came out sick Roy!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that Cutty came out nice!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Like the Dracular Cadillac . Really nice !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds in here the dracula 1 looks good


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 23 2010, 01:01 PM~16699205
> *X100
> *


x2000 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

aLWAYS GOOD WORK ROY !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Allot fellas.....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

CADILLAC V16 Town Car 1931" 

DRACULAC 1


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 08:39 AM~16720962
> *CADILLAC V16 Town Car 1931"
> 
> DRACULAC 1
> ...


That's a killer ride!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 25 2010, 06:02 PM~16721102
> *That's a killer ride!
> *



Thank ya J


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

That is awsome Roy..... :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 26 2010, 01:24 PM~16731411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that caddy cae out really ice


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT LOOKS AWSOME BRO!! IF I HAD A 1:1 LIKE THAT IT WOULD LOOK JUST LIKE THAT. GREAT JOB!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 26 2010, 02:28 PM~16731508
> *THAT LOOKS AWSOME BRO!! IF I HAD A 1:1 LIKE THAT IT WOULD LOOK JUST LIKE THAT.  GREAT JOB!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks brother 

Now working on my 1:1 Monte LS and my 1:25 version of that..


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Roy , do you come to the Netherland Lowrider Show with your Monte Carlo in April ???


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 26 2010, 05:24 AM~16731411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 27 2010, 03:30 AM~16736968
> *Hey Roy , do you come to the Netherland Lowrider Show with your Monte Carlo in April ???
> *



Well my Homies from the Majestics are there Jevries will be there 

So i will be there too.  

The Monte is prob in the paintshop at that time , if not i bring it.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

really cool , then i meet you and Jevries there !
I come with a Homie down to Netherland !

c ya


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks T great work...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice im working on building a Durham too im gonna cast the headlight pieces from my sweathogs kit


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks Great the Cover of that Magazine !

Who made it ???


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 2 2010, 02:06 PM~16769553
> *Looks Great the Cover of that Magazine !
> 
> Who made it ???
> *



Mister T :{Trendsetta 68} :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 1 2010, 01:49 PM~16761848
> *really cool , then i meet you and Jevries there !
> I come with a Homie down to Netherland !
> 
> ...


I took the day after that Sunday off so I will def try to be there!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Great J , im very exidet !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

65" BONNEVILLE 

In the make..


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Roy , i think Black is your favorit Color !!! ;-))


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 06:42 AM~16781584
> *65" BONNEVILLE
> 
> In the make..
> ...



that's a bad bonne Roy !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 3 2010, 04:42 AM~16781584
> *65" BONNEVILLE
> 
> In the make..
> ...


I love this car! Can't go wrong with black!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Working on a GNX  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^^^Thanks for tha comment on this one Homies....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 26 2010, 06:30 PM~16736968
> *Hey Roy , do you come to the Netherland Lowrider Show with your Monte Carlo in April ???
> *


I checked my arrival time in the Netherlands on Sunday the 11th...16:00 PM so there no chance I'm gonna make it to the car show.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 16 2010, 10:20 AM~16903761
> *I checked my arrival time in the Netherlands on Sunday the 11th...16:00 PM so there no chance I'm gonna make it to the car show.
> *


No prob next one is in September .


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

CAPRICE AERO COUPe :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 09:38 AM~16984189
> *CAPRICE AERO COUPe :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice ....Build Roy...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 28 2010, 03:20 PM~17022113
> *Nice ....Build Roy...
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 07:38 AM~16984189
> *CAPRICE AERO COUPe :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Inca Gold & Pearl clear 

65"   IMPALA RAGTOP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 65 is sick roy! :0 

keep doin what your doin bro!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks J


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Builds.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^Thanks Homie  


BUICK GNX Fastest 1987 US streetcar.

TURBO BEAST


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 06:52 AM~17063802
> *^Thanks Homie
> BUICK GNX  Fastest 1987 US streetcar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 04:01 PM~17053203
> *Inca Gold & Pearl clear
> 
> 65"   IMPALA  RAGTOP
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides in here


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 1 2010, 01:52 PM~17063802
> *^Thanks Homie
> BUICK GNX  Fastest 1987 US streetcar.
> 
> ...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice stuff goin on - when do you start your real build up 
Saw some snaps while picking that bitch up in germany...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Apr 15 2010, 10:48 AM~17199121
> *Nice stuff goin on - when do you start your real build up
> Saw some snaps while picking that bitch up in germany...
> *



Thanks bro 

Ya mean my MONTE LS ,Im working on it  

Got all the plastic Lights and stuff around it new 

So when its painted its will look clean

Now i,m getting chrome undies and more 

Happy with my new Engraved Z,s and 
my chrome LS mouldings are getting engraved by lowrivi1967 aka Bennie Padilla here on LIL
so its gonna look BadAss :biggrin: 
uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 24 2010, 07:38 AM~16984189
> *CAPRICE AERO COUPe :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Hey DJ. Is this car lifted.? or does it have working lights? I think its cut? 
hit that shit.. what it do? lol i like the 65 rag.. real sweet.. so there is a show
this month? take alot of pictures okay? Good shit Roy...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 15 2010, 08:12 PM~17201758
> *Hey DJ. Is this car lifted.?  or does it have working lights? I think its cut?
> hit that shit.. what it do? lol  i like the 65 rag.. real sweet.. so there is  a show
> this month? take alot of pictures okay?  Good shit Roy...
> *



Thanks Markie

Yea the Caprice is wired bro ,hits backbumper ...no shit.. uffin: 

Build it for a homie here in the Lowlands.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 15 2010, 11:29 AM~17200822
> *Thanks bro
> 
> Ya mean my MONTE LS ,Im working on it
> ...


rims are sick bro !!!!!!!!! I know the Monte will be sick as well !!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Should i make a Landau top or a T top or a vert or a Moon roof ??????


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey roy,

what are these for rims on that caprice bitch?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 12 2010, 07:59 PM~17465768
> *hey roy,
> 
> what are these for rims on that caprice bitch?
> *



:0 

:biggrin: Ahh ya meant CAPRICE BITCH..  

They are old Revell with the small Pegasus 5.20,s


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 12 2010, 10:04 AM~17465251
> *
> Should i make a Landau top or a T top or a vert or a Moon roof  ??????
> *


Either hollywood top or moon roof.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 12 2010, 02:26 PM~17466586
> *Either hollywood top or moon roof.
> *


X2.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 12 2010, 08:26 PM~17466586
> *Either hollywood top or moon roof.
> *


x-2  

but roy you know sent it to me :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 12 2010, 10:34 PM~17467144
> *x-2
> 
> but roy you know sent it to me :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 12 2010, 10:16 PM~17467005
> *X2.
> *


Oke i,m cutting a Moon roof 
if i f.. it up ,its gonna be a Hollywood Top :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 12 2010, 09:42 PM~17467212
> *Oke i,m cutting a Moon roof
> if i f.. it up ,its gonna be a Hollywood Top  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Moon roof . :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 13 2010, 10:12 AM~17475589
> *
> Big Moon roof . :biggrin:
> *


Looks good.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 13 2010, 04:14 PM~17475599
> *Looks good.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 13 2010, 09:12 AM~17475589
> *
> Big Moon roof . :biggrin:
> *



Thats whats up ! Love the look of that topp on these rides!


Whats the color gonna be?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 13 2010, 04:19 PM~17475639
> *Thats whats up ! Love the look of that topp on these rides!
> Whats the color gonna be?
> *



Thanks T  

Dont know the color yet 

i,m out of colors now and want to invest in airbrush soon. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i like i like i like :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

like it a lot roy  

but you know.................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice, nice, nice!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies  

Still working on that bish. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 18 2010, 04:08 PM~17531069
> *Thanks Homies
> 
> Still working on that bish. :biggrin:
> ...


Looks good Roy!   

Now, send me the LS mirrors... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

LS in the make 

Shaved of the spoiler and made the rear window smaller to simulate a landau top


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Real clean lookin'.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 13 2010, 02:26 PM~17775156
> *
> 
> LS in the make
> ...


Will send the LS kit tomorrow. Looks good with vinyl top!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any updates on the g house ? ?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 14 2010, 08:49 PM~17782841
> *any updates on the g house  ? ?
> *



Still got to do the interior on that one


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 13 2010, 07:12 AM~17475589
> *
> Big Moon roof . :biggrin:
> *


man that cut looks factory!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 07:05 PM~16764756
> *
> 
> Thanks T great work...
> ...


The official Taxi of the red light district  .


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 14 2010, 02:57 PM~17783373
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

LS in the make 

Shaved of the spoiler and made the rear window smaller to simulate a landau top


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Monte LS

Just like my 1:1 :biggrin: 


Black and Light Sand Landau Top 

still needs more foil and clear.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work as usual bro!! Love that glasshouse. :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 20 2010, 05:43 PM~17837758
> *Badass work as usual bro!!  Love that glasshouse.  :0
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Used Hasegawa Mirror finish for the rockers ,Got that stuff from Jevries he bought that in Japan


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats lookin' real good homie!!!!!!!!!! Great work on it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 25 2010, 04:20 PM~17883949
> *Thats lookin' real good homie!!!!!!!!!! Great work on it !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *



Thanks T


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 06:36 AM~17883752
> *Used Hasegawa Mirror finish for the rockers ,Got that stuff from Jevries he bought that in Japan
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS TUFF ROY!!! :wow: Even the stance makes it look like it's ready to SWANG!!! :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 06:36 AM~17883752
> *Used Hasegawa Mirror finish for the rockers ,Got that stuff from Jevries he bought that in Japan
> 
> 
> *


SsssssWang!! Sick! Ship your stuff on Monday! Finally!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 25 2010, 06:21 PM~17884736
> *SsssssWang!! Sick! Ship your stuff on Monday! Finally!
> *



Thanks Jimbo and Jevries  

J i know the package is gonna be sick


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 25 2010, 06:36 AM~17883752
> *Used Hasegawa Mirror finish for the rockers ,Got that stuff from Jevries he bought that in Japan
> 
> 
> *


yes yes .. another top notch...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 1 2010, 07:04 AM~17934208
> *yes yes .. another top notch...
> *


Your clip arrived can't wait to see it finished!! But take you time... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 1 2010, 04:04 PM~17934208
> *yes yes .. another top notch...
> *


Thanks bro  




Got my LS set from Jevries today


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

My 1:1 MONTE LS rockers engraved by lowrivi1967 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Pure sickness right there!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2010, 07:13 AM~17934260
> *Thanks bro
> Got my LS set from Jevries today
> 
> *


Roy, I would "chrome" the face of the grill using laquer or glue and silver leaf. Craft stores like Pippoos carry that stuff and it's fairly cheap. After you applied a coat of clear apply the silver leaf right away. Let it dry and brush away the unglued parts.

The outer edge I would chrome using BMF.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2010, 10:15 AM~17934273
> *My 1:1 MONTE LS rockers engraved by lowrivi1967  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2010, 05:55 PM~17934958
> *Roy, I would "chrome" the face of the grill using laquer or glue and silver leaf. Craft stores like Pippoos carry that stuff and it's fairly cheap. After you applied a coat of clear apply the silver leaf right away. Let it dry and brush away the unglued parts.
> 
> The outer edge I would chrome using BMF.
> *



Thanks J the grill mesh of my 1:1 Monte is not chrome either ,

only the outer edge surrounding is chrome 

So i think i,m gonna do the grill silver and only the surrounding with BMF chrome foil.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Just a mockup :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THAT LOOKS REALLY REALLY GOOD HOMIE!! DAMN J GOT DOWN ON THIS ONE!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2010, 03:31 PM~17959981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fuckin' BEAUTIFUL ROY!!!! :wow: :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2010, 06:31 PM~17959981
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 4 2010, 07:54 PM~17960966
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


looks good roy!! i cant wait 4 mine!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2010, 03:31 PM~17959981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks damn good Roy!!! Your the first with a finished version!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Post those pics in my LS kit topic...I can't link those imageshack pics.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2010, 07:15 AM~17934273
> *My 1:1 MONTE LS rockers engraved by lowrivi1967   :biggrin:
> 
> *


is this guy David out hear in Cali? looks like his work.. Hey Roy did you design and
fab the rockers on the 1/25? I am gonna need at least one LS in my collection. 
But with all the other stuff ahead of it in line, I shouldn't have to think about it until
2011? Beside's I dare not bugg Jev anymore for anything anytime soon, after the way 
I practically stocked the poor man for month's about the Big body release's!
Him and the Mrs, were saying : Markie, We promise , your on the list for the first wave of the next cast! now anymore p.m.'s note's collect calls or emails?
we will put a restraining order on you, is that clear..  lol nah. jus being Hydro..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17965170
> *is this guy David out hear in Cali? looks like his work..  Hey Roy did you design and
> fab the rockers on the 1/25?  I am gonna need at least one LS in my collection.
> But with all the other stuff ahead of it  in line, I shouldn't have to think about it until
> ...



The parts are mild engraved by mr Bennie Padilla here on LIL

I also got my A arms made by that artist , :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=504779&st=2200

Cant wait to see that BB release from Jevries ether ,i know its gonna be another Masterpiece .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2010, 05:31 PM~17959981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats about the CLEANIST Monte C LS I've seen Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks good.

Your 1:1 rockers are beautiful, congrats homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 5 2010, 01:51 PM~17965170
> *is this guy David out hear in Cali? looks like his work..  Hey Roy did you design and
> fab the rockers on the 1/25?  I am gonna need at least one LS in my collection.
> But with all the other stuff ahead of it  in line, I shouldn't have to think about it until
> ...


You can bugg me anytime you want bro! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HIP HOLLAND HIP HOLLAND :biggrin: 














AND ROY NICE LS


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 6 2010, 01:46 PM~17974271
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>I really , really hope Germany wins tomorrow!!! How off topic is that!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2010, 03:31 PM~17959981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Roy when the 1/1 is on the road? your gonna have to park it in front of that place called (The Shack) and take a picture of it for me..?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 7 2010, 07:20 AM~17979518
> *Roy when the 1/1 is on the road? your gonna have to park it in front of that place called (The Shack) and take a picture of it for me..?
> *


Still working on the 1:1 bro 

Still waiting for parts to arrive from the US 

When its on the streets i will make pictures ,

But first you got to tell me where that place The Shack is ?  

Or do you want pics of the RED LIGHT DISTRICT in the background of the LS :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my MALIBU from twinn ,that means there is another project on the table.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 7 2010, 08:26 AM~18505394
> *Got my MALIBU from twinn ,that means there is another project on the table.
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i like it too! but ive never seen a 1:1 malibu with a center console....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 7 2010, 12:26 PM~18506198
> *i like it too! but ive never seen a 1:1 malibu with a center console....
> *


Well that bucket is based off the 78-80 monte carlo kits ! But if Dj needs a bench i have 1 i can send it !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 7 2010, 09:26 AM~18505394
> *Got my MALIBU from twinn ,that means there is another project on the table.
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I'LL BUY THAT FROM YOU BRO :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 8 2010, 02:57 AM~18509750
> *:wow: I'LL BUY THAT FROM YOU BRO :wow:
> *



Dont tell me you dont have one already ? :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 8 2010, 06:14 AM~18513478
> *Dont tell me you dont have one already ?  :0
> *


 :angry: ITS WARPED :angry:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2010, 01:59 AM~18509344
> *Well  that  bucket  is  based  off    the  78-80  monte  carlo  kits !  But  if  Dj  needs  a  bench    i  have  1    i  can send  it !
> *



Thats a nice offer bro.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 7 2010, 08:26 AM~18505394
> *Got my MALIBU from twinn ,that means there is another project on the table.
> 
> 
> *


twinn is still casting cars i thought he went under


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 8 2010, 06:16 PM~18517851
> *twinn is still casting cars i thought he went under
> *



I think at this point E he is taking care of a few orders that didn't make it to those that bought it ! And at one point the resin went sour and some kits had issues so he is covering all his odds and ends ! I belive hee wants to get back to building kits vs casting them !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

New Project :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 1 2010, 08:09 AM~18710217
> *New Project  :biggrin:
> 
> *


That looks super clean Roy!!! You even did those little things on the frontfenders! Great job!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 1 2010, 08:09 AM~18710217
> *New Project  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: emmm.. got to have a 4 door...
hell i never even did a 2 door..
( been messin with pancho's vert)


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey roy is that caddy plastic or resin


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 2 2010, 10:29 PM~18719039
> *hey roy is that caddy plastic or resin
> *



Its made out of plastic ,from the Revel two door kit.

Made one before  :


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 12:05 AM~18719503
> *Its made out of plastic ,from the Revel two door kit.
> 
> Made one before   :
> ...


Modelcar is standing in my display case...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^Thats true my brother :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 2 2010, 03:05 PM~18719503
> *Its made out of plastic ,from the Revel two door kit.
> 
> Made one before   :
> ...



Dam Roy you ACED it!!! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 2 2010, 06:02 PM~18720140
> *Dam Roy you ACED it!!! :wow:
> *



 yup


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 1 2010, 04:09 PM~18710217
> *New Project  :biggrin:
> 
> *



NICE BRO


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 2 2010, 05:05 PM~18719503
> *Its made out of plastic ,from the Revel two door kit.
> 
> Made one before   :
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments brothers ,i appriciate it    

I know the new 4 door build is gonna be Silver color , :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 1 2010, 08:09 AM~18710217
> *New Project  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 SO FUCKIN ELEGANT. AWESOME! ABSOLUTELY RAZER SHARP!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 13 2010, 09:00 AM~18796828
> *SO FUCKIN ELEGANT. AWESOME!  ABSOLUTELY RAZER SHARP!
> *



And its yours ..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 13 2010, 03:28 AM~18797430
> *And its yours ..
> *


???


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

What up Fam ! ... :wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 16 2010, 05:03 PM~18826193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sup T :wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Just made the 4 door side mouldings ,and trim on the hood ,
also made the holes for the door handles.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good roy


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 22 2010, 08:36 PM~18880607
> *lookin good roy
> *


Thanks Deuce


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

68" Impala took a brake fluid bath new primer and a little bodywork .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 04:28 AM~18892708
> *68" Impala took a brake fluid bath new primer and a little bodywork .
> 
> 
> ...


God It looks so much better,,,,clean clean work....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the caddy looks great and the 68 is looking good brother cant wait to see what your going to do with it.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 12:28 PM~18892708
> *68" Impala took a brake fluid bath new primer and a little bodywork .
> 
> 
> ...


ROY YOU KNOW.......SEND IT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 24 2010, 01:59 PM~18894067
> *ROY YOU KNOW.......SEND IT TO ME :biggrin:
> *



Now Roy, Josh is only kiddin' you. 

He meant send it to me ! :biggrin: 


You KNOW I'll be watchin' this one, I Loooove '68 Imps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks brothers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 04:28 AM~18892708
> *68" Impala took a brake fluid bath new primer and a little bodywork .
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautifull ride...it need true 13's though.. :biggrin:  I'll send em to you this week.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Still got to work on the interior


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 28 2010, 08:55 AM~18929529
> *Still got to work on the interior
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted bro !



If you can't get that '68 figured out , send it to me ... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 2 2010, 03:05 PM~18719503
> *Its made out of plastic ,from the Revel two door kit.
> 
> Made one before   :
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: hell yeeah , caddy with a lockup ....shiiiiiiit


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 25 2010, 02:49 AM~18900530
> *Thanks brothers  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


started working a little on my 1/1 scale... Its only a 90,,but i am really thinking 
it needs (the frame off treatment) it runs, starts right up..but it sounds like a 
noise-y hopper, and its not tight smooth and quiet like a cadi should be!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 24 2010, 04:28 AM~18892708
> *68" Impala took a brake fluid bath new primer and a little bodywork .
> 
> 
> ...


No dis-respect ment to the Masterpiece M.C.C. guys,, But i love these cars so much,
that even the door handles are fuckin beautiful to me! I think I want another one done.? all opened up..on a 65 frame,,with bench seats., skirts and mini blinds!
but first i have to chrome and clear my vert..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 28 2010, 06:55 AM~18929529
> *Still got to work on the interior
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,s Homies 

Lac needs a chrome bumper kit :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 29 2010, 08:59 AM~18939508
> *Thanks for the reply,s Homies
> 
> Lac needs a chrome bumper kit  :biggrin:
> ...


you got to put a kit on almost all lac's! Its killer Roy... i been messing with my cadi's 
on this end.... I am a little gun shy about pictures latey..
maybe i will post progress up in off topic...(I kind of stay away from my own thread)
lol it bores me to much.,.,.except for all the cool paragraph's and comments from my friends.... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

The lac looks sick Roy! I'm gonna have to build me one some day.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

"SILVER & CHROME"


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 31 2010, 03:47 PM~18951468
> *   "SILVER & CHROME"
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ROY ........LIKE THE COLORS SILVER AND CROME


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 5 2010, 07:29 AM~18992429
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



tHATS BEAUTIFUL hOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 5 2010, 05:29 AM~18992429
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



real real clean roy! nice ass ls! all about the*<span style=\'color:red\'> <span style=\'color:blue\'>"M"</span></span>*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks brothers 





Foiled the Big 1/12 67" Impala uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how RAW it would be to have that..make it a non SS...then get or make some tru spokes for it..some hideaways...and have an rc "devils charriot".....would be outta this world


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 9 2010, 08:05 AM~19023619
> *Thanks brothers
> 
> 
> ...



Clean bro !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks fellas ,i made a side skirt and new side moulding ,but forgot to put them on :0 

Yea it need Jevries 1/12 wire wheels ,now it has a muscle look . :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2010, 05:50 AM~18992483
> *tHATS BEAUTIFUL hOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 10 2010, 08:06 AM~19032765
> *Thanks fellas ,i made a side skirt and new side moulding ,but forgot to put them on  :0
> 
> Yea it need Jevries 1/12 wire wheels ,now it has a muscle look . :happysad:
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I have been staring at it all day... It is so clean.. the side windows 
are the shit! Pancho's frame pops pretty good on this car...
But I want some felt glove's to ware, when I touch this car..
(no ****) for the first time.. I feel every finger print.... :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 11:35 PM~19044044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



glad you like it bro ,and thanks again for the 68'.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Found my topic back.. :biggrin: 

Working on this 57" HT

Pearl light green & silver ,


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lookin good Roy! I really like those colours!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 1 2011, 03:25 AM~19986905
> *Found my topic back.. :biggrin:
> 
> Working on this 57" HT
> ...


Patterns!! Good job!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice bro, what color interior? Real clean work as usual Fam!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cant wait..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks homies.. :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 1 2011, 06:34 PM~19988088
> *Nice bro, what color interior? Real clean work as usual Fam!
> *



Dont know yet :happysad: ,same green but then flat ?,black? light Grey?

Any Suggestions...?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 29 2010, 07:37 PM~19192239
> *
> 
> uffin:
> *


SUPER SWEET PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 1 2011, 11:33 PM~19990080
> *SUPER SWEET PIC :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro,


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 29 2010, 04:37 PM~19192239
> *
> 
> uffin:
> *


makes me wish i didnt sell my LS...

looks good. any more pics?! :cheesy:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 10 2010, 07:06 AM~19032765
> *Thanks fellas ,i made a side skirt and new side moulding ,but forgot to put them on  :0
> 
> Yea it need Jevries 1/12 wire wheels ,now it has a muscle look . :happysad:
> ...


Looks good!! Have you done anything else to it? :biggrin: i love to see these customized.
Well if you cant get J's awesome wheels just rip some off another car, i got mine off a Jada camaro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work so far, Roy!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 2 2011, 01:19 AM~19991008
> *makes me wish i didnt sell my LS...
> 
> looks good. any more pics?! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 10 2011, 01:55 AM~20053031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up bro..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 14 2011, 05:35 PM~20089761
> *Thats whats up bro..
> *




:biggrin: .....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 14 2011, 04:32 PM~20089728
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 14 2011, 03:32 PM~20089728
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 fuck yea Roy. this is a beautiful car... fuckin elegant.. summer time is going 
to be your season.. post up some more pics when you can.. how did the engraving 
come out? and i want to see that plaque in your window.. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 14 2011, 03:32 PM~20089728
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


beautiful looking car! very clean!!

i love it!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I appreciate it fellas. Thank you


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 15 2011, 10:56 AM~20096008
> *beautiful looking car! very clean!!
> 
> i love it!!
> ...


yeah it is !  looks like it posing for a mag !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For my homie !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 12 2011, 03:06 PM~20317866
> *For my homie !
> 
> 
> ...



Missed this :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:fool2: all over that monte. :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 19 2011, 10:10 PM~20374048
> *:fool2: all over that monte.    :wow:
> *



Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 19 2011, 03:46 PM~20375119
> *Thanks bro. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i love this LS!! just curios bro...how did you come acrossed this car in amsterdam?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro that car is beautiful !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 20 2011, 03:48 AM~20376275
> *i love this LS!! just curios bro...how did you come acrossed this car in amsterdam?!
> *



Thanks homies,  



Bought it in Germany from an 80 year old American Air-force pilot who stayed there.

Build it in Amsterdam with help from my homies ,took me a year to get all the parts from the US, OG Zeniths ,Black Magic Whammy setup and all that stuff ,and i,m still working on it. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 20 2011, 08:52 PM~20384286
> *Thanks homies,
> Bought it in Germany from an 80 year old American Air-force pilot who stayed there.
> 
> ...



Do WERK son!


----------

